# Need help ASAP!!



## chris629 (Apr 2, 2005)

I am in need of a biscuit recipe.  I am looking on Food Network but I don't have buttermilk (is there a good sub) and I don't have shortening (just oil).  Does anyone have one? I am making gravy sausage and biscuits tomorrow for bfast and the one recipe I have is not a good one for this sort of thing.  
Pls Help!!


----------



## mugsy27 (Apr 2, 2005)

sub for buttermilk: 
1 c. milk plus 1 tbsp. lemon juice

Let stand 5 minutes. Beat well. - google!


sub for shortning:  butter - me!


----------



## jkath (Apr 2, 2005)

*Ingredients:*
4 cups flour
1/4 cup sugar
2 tablespoons baking powder
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 1/2 cups butter
1 1/2 cups butter milk or sour milk*


*Method:*


Before measuring flour, stir flour with a spoon to lighten. Carefully spoon flour into measuring cup to prevent packing. 



Combine flour, sugar, baking powder, salt, and soda. Stir. Add three-fourths the butter and cut into flour mixture until it resembles coarse cornmeal. ("Cutting in" may be accomplished using a pastry blender, scissor action with two knives, or by using a fork.) Cut remaining 1/4 butter in leaving distinguishable small lumps of butter. Make a well in center of mix. Add milk all at once and stir just until mixed. Do not over mix. Press dough into a ball, gently knead 2-3 times, flatten with hands on a slightly floured surface to an even 1/2 inch thickness. Cut into biscuits using floured biscuit cutter, cookie cutter, glass or other round object. Place biscuits on un-greased cookie sheet and bake at 400 degrees for 15 minutes or until lightly browned.

* To replace buttermilk with sour milk, add 2 tablespoons lemon juice to fresh milk (do not use milk that has soured from age or spoilage). You can also use white vinegar if you don't have lemon juice on hand.


----------



## chris629 (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks girls so much!  I can't wait to try them.  I forgot to check recipes to see what I needed at the store.


----------



## chris629 (Apr 3, 2005)

The biscuits were good. I kind of made my own recipe up from you girls and then another one I saw.  They turned out great and I ended up having to put honey on them also.  Yummy!!


----------



## jkath (Apr 3, 2005)

glad to be of service!


----------



## choclatechef (Apr 3, 2005)

I am sorry I could not help.  I only use lard or shortening in my biscuits.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 3, 2005)

Tied this technique as an experiment.  The bisuits turned out to be the best I'd made.

Ingredients:

1 cup AP flour
2 tsp. double-acting baking powder
2 tbs. Splenda (you can use sugar if you want)
1/2 tsp. salt
milk
1/4 cup butter (about 6 tbs)

Preheat oven to 415.
Comnine the dry ingredients and stir with a whisk to blend.  Cut in the butter with a pastry cutter until the resultant mixture resembles a pie dough, you know, made up of pea-sized lumps.  Add about 1/3 cup milk and stir gently to moisten.  

Bisciut dough should be failry sticky for drop biscuits.  So add more milk, in small amounts and fold into the dough.  Be careful not to work the dough excessively to prevent development of the gluten.  This is not a bread dough.  Small lumps are ok in this dough as they will disappear when the biscuits are baked.

When the dough is pretty sticky, drop about two tbs. worth onto a lightly oiled cookie sheet.  Sapce them about 2 inches apart.  Place the biscuits into the oven, on the middle rack,  and bake for about ten minutes.  Remove when they are golden brown.

Serve with jams, jellies, honey, a good roast, etc.  enjoy.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

